# NCEES Sample Test (Questions & Solutions)



## M.E. Nebraska (Apr 7, 2008)

How realistic is the NCEES Sample Test (Questions &amp; Solutions Manual). I am taking ther thermo/fluids depth and confident in my preparation, if the problems are similar to the NCEES test. But I am worried that when I show up on Friday, it will be completely different. Anybody have any thoughts on this?

I think it finally hit me that the test is this Friday and I am trying to figure out if I have missed anything in my preparation.


----------



## GT ME (Jul 25, 2008)

First of all, the test will be totally different.

It's critical to understand the concepts, then sit on your rump &amp; work problems, especially early in the morning to simulate testing time.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Jul 28, 2008)

GT ME said:


> First of all, the test will be totally different.
> It's critical to understand the concepts, then sit on your rump &amp; work problems, especially early in the morning to simulate testing time.



I took the test this April and passed. I agree completely with your statement. Work as many problems as you can find.


----------

